# Tryouts are HERE



## broshark (Sep 27, 2017)

So much for letting the season end before they start - let the fun begin!

http://www.surfsoccer.com/2017/09/15/tryouts-2018/


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 27, 2017)

broshark said:


> So much for letting the season end before they start - let the fun begin!
> 
> http://www.surfsoccer.com/2017/09/15/tryouts-2018/


This is great. Well organized and letting people Know ahead of time. I wish my club would be as organized as Surf.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 27, 2017)

Heck, I still see teams on Facebook posting for tryouts for this season.
I do wish that ALL clubs would wait until after State Cup for tryouts.
Or that Cal-South would at least move State Cup up. I know there are some logistics issues with high school players, but no reason to wait until February for many age groups.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 27, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Heck, I still see teams on Facebook posting for tryouts for this season.
> I do wish that ALL clubs would wait until after State Cup for tryouts.
> Or that Cal-South would at least move State Cup up. I know there are some logistics issues with high school players, but no reason to wait until February for many age groups.


There is no reason to wait. If the player is not happy on the team, he/she should be able to leave once freeze window is open. I don't know any player who is not happy on the team plays to a full potential, so it's a waste of the time to stay for that player and a team. I understand it's sometimes will hurt coaches, parents, clubs or whoever else feelings, but in the end of the day it's about a player.


----------



## MWN (Sep 27, 2017)

timbuck said:


> ... Or that Cal-South would at least move State Cup up. I know there are some logistics issues with high school players, but no reason to wait until February for many age groups.


There are major logistical issues facing Cal South with State and National Cup, in order:

Fields;
Field Resources (correct sized goals);
Referees;
Staff and logistic support;
Fields; and,
Fields.
With regard to State Cup, there is Mayors, Governors and President's Cup (technically 3 separate regional tournaments), then National Cup (a 4th tournament).  There is a need for 3 different field sizes to accomodate 7v7, 9v9, and 11v11.   Its not uncommon to have 70 to 80+ fields across SoCal in play, with those fields hosting on average 5 games per field (80 fields x 5 games = 400 games).  

To compress everything into a few weekends would require more field resources than are reasonably available and require teams to play on surfaces that are less than ideal and/or in far...out of the way places.  Raise your hand if you want to play in Victorville in January?

Can it be done?  Yep.  Should it be done? No, unless you want the quality of the tournament to degrade.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 27, 2017)

MWN said:


> There are major logistical issues facing Cal South with State and National Cup, in order:
> 
> Fields;
> Field Resources (correct sized goals);
> ...


The season ends in early November.  State Cup is in February. 
Tournaments are held over Thanksgiving, and every holiday weekend aside from 4th of July. 
You could definitely wrap it up by end of January.  
*Mayors*- last 2 weeks of November and 1st week of December 
*Governors*- 1st, 2nd abs 3rd week of December
No games from December 20-January 1. 
*Presidents and National*   2nd, 3rd, 4th week of January.   Skip Vegas Cup. 

You could even schedule pool play games during the week if you made local pools.


----------



## sdb (Sep 27, 2017)

I agree, would be great to wrap up the youngers after leagues end mid November before Christmas break 3rd week of December. Then you go into tryouts in mid January and start fresh.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 27, 2017)

sdb said:


> I agree, would be great to wrap up the youngers after leagues end mid November before Christmas break 3rd week of December. Then you go into tryouts in mid January and start fresh.


Would love that scenario! Though I am not sure "they" think that way...logically.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 27, 2017)

You could also try to do it this way:
*7v7 - All 3 levels*- last 2 weeks of November and 1st week of December 
*9v9 - All 3 levels*- 1st, 2nd and 3rd week of December.  (I think its only Mayors, Governors and Presidents for these age groups.  No national cup for 9v9, right?)
No games from December 20-January 1. 
*11v11 - Governors and Presidents* 2nd, 3rd, 4th week of January. Skip Vegas Cup.   (Is there a Mayors division for 11v11?)
*National Cup* - Early February

And as you exit pool play and get into the later rounds, you could start the pool play rounds of the next level.

This way the fields are all have the right size and goal configuration for each round:
Lancaster - 35 fields
Silverlakes - 24 fields
Oceanside- 20 fields
Polo Fields - 8 full sized fields and another 11 smaller fields.
Great Park - 7 fields now, but expanding to 20, right?
Galway Downs - about 25 fields. 
That's 100+ fields.  
 -  Could this handle the above?
And have the championship games for all  the Great Park stadium and/or at Stub Hub Center.  (Maybe even the new LAFC Banc of California stadium when it is completed in 2018)


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 27, 2017)

The problem with the above solutions is that High School players can't play that early.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 27, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> The problem with the above solutions is that High School players can't play that early.


Move u15 out like it is now anyway. 
Aren't most high school players playing in DA anyway?  (sarcasm)


----------



## MWN (Sep 27, 2017)

Folks, the Cal South State and National Cup are intended to select the teams that are going to play at US Youth Soccer Region IV  championship and later to the US Youth Soccer President and National Cup finals.  You are having a discussion about playing in these qualifying tournaments the calendar year before all the other State Association begin so your player can go to try-outs?  

There are 55 State Associations you need to get on board with moving the U.S. Youth Soccer qualifying tournaments into the previous year.  Good luck, but the cooler climate states are probably going to object.


----------



## sdb (Sep 28, 2017)

For the youngers...


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 28, 2017)

timbuck said:


> The season ends in early November.  State Cup is in February.
> Tournaments are held over Thanksgiving, and every holiday weekend aside from 4th of July.
> You could definitely wrap it up by end of January.
> *Mayors*- last 2 weeks of November and 1st week of December
> ...


Go idea but problem for Mayors too many people do not want to take time away from Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 28, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> Go idea but problem for Mayors too many people do not want to take time away from Thanksgiving weekend.


Would make for a smaller tournament then. Or they could get rid of mayors (didn't mayors just start up a few years ago?). And just have governors and presidents again.
How many teams play in Surf Thanksgiving?  In addition to Surf, there are 7 other tournaments on the Cal South tournament page over Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Sep 28, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Would make for a smaller tournament then. Or they could get rid of mayors (didn't mayors just start up a few years ago?). And just have governors and presidents again.
> How many teams play in Surf Thanksgiving?  In addition to Surf, there are 7 other tournaments on the Cal South tournament page over Thanksgiving weekend.


You are correct that Mayors did startup a couple a years ago. Just keep in mind there are so many more teams now vs a few years ago too many little clubs popping up or more teams in the bigger clubs. Maybe the should go back to just Gov and Pres like before.


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 28, 2017)

MWN said:


> Folks, the Cal South State and National Cup are intended to select the teams that are going to play at US Youth Soccer Region IV  championship and later to the US Youth Soccer President and National Cup finals.  You are having a discussion about playing in these qualifying tournaments the calendar year before all the other State Association begin so your player can go to try-outs?
> 
> There are 55 State Associations you need to get on board with moving the U.S. Youth Soccer qualifying tournaments into the previous year.  Good luck, but the cooler climate states are probably going to object.


Why bother?  You are attempting to explain something to mostly Ulittle parents who have not gone through the cycles yet. Veterans have trouble understanding all the different play ins, qualifiers, play-offs, etc. There are so many moving parts that it is virtually impossible to move the dates up. Cups are when they have always been.  Even if you did something like eliminate Mayors (which solved a very real disparity problem), you would then have those teams move back into governers which results in the same approximate number of games.

As most know from my posts, I am no fan of the governing bodies but I think even less of the money clubs. This is simply a case of marketing from the money clubs alter perception.  Tryouts change every single year.  Do we restructure all the events like state cup every year?

Look, the system has clearly changed. No longer are the days when you actually had to try out and make a team. Does anyone else remember those days?  For you ulittle parents, just pick the club you would like your child to participate in and cut a check.  Your child does not even need to go to tryouts, you can send your check book instead.  Soccer is a game of speed and in America, size. The faster you write the check, the more likely you kid makes the team. The size of your checkbook determines if your kid is a starter or not.

US soccer is a regressive sport.


----------



## rocket_file (Sep 28, 2017)

So may whiners. Why do you guys bother? Holy ****.


----------



## CaliKlines (Sep 28, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> Why bother?  You are attempting to explain something to mostly Ulittle parents who have not gone through the cycles yet. Veterans have trouble understanding all the different play ins, qualifiers, play-offs, etc. There are so many moving parts that it is virtually impossible to move the dates up. Cups are when they have always been.  Even if you did something like eliminate Mayors (which solved a very real disparity problem), you would then have those teams move back into governers which results in the same approximate number of games.
> 
> As most know from my posts, I am no fan of the governing bodies but I think even less of the money clubs. This is simply a case of marketing from the money clubs alter perception.  Tryouts change every single year.  Do we restructure all the events like state cup every year?
> 
> ...


Such incredible BS. Your post completely degrades and devalues the huge amount of effort exerted by the hundreds of girls in what you call “big money” clubs. It also devalues the long hours and expertise delivered by the coaches of these clubs. Many of these coaches work incredibly hard to help these girls develop and get better. Either you do not have the money to afford a “big money” club or your player didn’t have the chops to make it at one of these clubs...but don’t lump all of the hardworking girls that earned a spot together, because of your bitter experience.

Hopefully you have found a small club experience that is a good fit for your player, and she develops and thrives in this environment.


----------



## broshark (Oct 10, 2017)

so anyone else with dates yet?  Any club out there going to go for late November?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 10, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Heck, I still see teams on Facebook posting for tryouts for this season.
> I do wish that ALL clubs would wait until after State Cup for tryouts.
> Or that Cal-South would at least move State Cup up. I know there are some logistics issues with high school players, but no reason to wait until February for many age groups.


lol, we just started. we still have a couple kids coming in on various teams. in theory they should do tryouts until after state cup - if you are ethical and dont want to feed into the poaching mentality. some clubs follow the protocol, but also pay for it by not maximizing the talent coming in. just depends on the club mentality/ethics. some clubs cant function unless they are promoting the "tryout or be left out" message. this is also why we have insurance salesmen, lawyers and folks with no playing/coaching experience starting up their new clubs - easy as 1,2 3 with the easy to use starter pack that includes full business model, coaching videos and promotion materials.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 10, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> Such incredible BS. Your post completely degrades and devalues the huge amount of effort exerted by the hundreds of girls in what you call “big money” clubs. It also devalues the long hours and expertise delivered by the coaches of these clubs. Many of these coaches work incredibly hard to help these girls develop and get better. Either you do not have the money to afford a “big money” club or your player didn’t have the chops to make it at one of these clubs...but don’t lump all of the hardworking girls that earned a spot together, because of your bitter experience.
> 
> Hopefully you have found a small club experience that is a good fit for your player, and she develops and thrives in this environment.


this person isnt totally off base. removing how hard the players work. not a secret many teams are the $ teams - shove any kids who want to play on the team. all kids make the team. really easy to see when you get multiple teams, from the same club, from the city, with multiple teams in a low flight - especially when one is good or decent team and the other one (or two) teams dont win a game. Galaxy, Pats, Surf, Strikers, and just about all clubs (even the small clubs) do this. Just part of the structure - and isnt something new. Been this way for decades. Some teams thrive or survive off this and others end up folding due to the amount of kids/parents who quit or move to other teams.


----------

